# Connecticut Pw #2



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is another old pocket watch from my collection. This is a 1891 Robt Ingersoll made in Waterbury, Ct.. Notice the early pin lever movement is a key wind and set and looks much like a desk clock movement. The watch is very large, approx 55mm dia and 25mm thick and the case is copper. These were made for Robt Ingersoll by the Waterbury Clock Co.. He later purchased the company and it became the Ingersoll Co. After many other buyouts , mergers and name changes, over many years, it became Timex. Timex headquarters is today in the nearby town of Middlebury,CT.

.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A nice watch too... and a great piece of history although it is a quite simple watch.

Andreas


----------

